# Baby won't stay asleep



## Shazer (Oct 6, 2006)

For naps during day, my baby will not stay asleep very often. She falls asleep easily but won't stay asleep. She will fall asleep while nursing, being walked or while in the sling. But when I dare try to set her down, she will wake up within ten to fifteen minutes. Even if I lie with her, she often will wake up. When she falls asleep in the car, she has internal radar and wakes up in the garage. She sleeps in our bed and I have more success with her staying asleep if I set her down there. But if I try the crib or cradle, she wakes up almost instantly. Help me please. What can I do to get her to stay asleep?


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

Babies are born wanting to be held. There is a saying that they need nine months with mama in the womb and nine months out of the womb.

In other words, she's very normal.







The best thing you can do for her is to hold her or carry her in a sling during her naps for now--and as she gets older she will start sleeping more deeply and let you put her down (that happened at around 7 months for us).

Do you have a really comfy sling? Stretchy wraps are also fabulous for newborns (like the Moby, Hug-a-Bub, Cuddly Wrap, etc.)

And keep in mind that it will pass.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Babies like motion....the uterus kept on hummin' and jigglin' and vibratin' when she was sleeping in there









That being said, it's good for them to have some good sleeps. Many mamas here have their babies nap in their slings, which is great if it works for you. I don't find it easy for me because I have a preschooler and toddler to pick up etc some of the time and I tend to bump into stuff a lot anyways (I'm just klutzy).

To get my baby to sleep for longer when it's a newborn, I make sure that the surface it's sleeping on is as comfy as possible. Flannel sheet over a mattress pad on a crib/cradle is good. I'll even securely tuck a thin fleece blanket right on the sheet to lay the baby down on, because it never feels cold. Then, tuck baby in nice and snug. They love that. And swaddle the baby! You have to imagine lying on a plain crib mattress with just a percale sheet between your angel soft cheek and nasty plastic, and you can imagine why they wake up! Additionally, once baby is laid down and tucked in, keep your hand on her for a minute. She'll fall into a deeper sleep thinking you're still there







.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Totally normal. My dd went through several phases where I had to wear her or hold her to keep her asleep.

-Angela


----------



## bdoody11 (Aug 16, 2005)

My babe was born the same day as yours. Can you believe they are already 6 weeks?!?

Ana is the same way. I have to hold her for naps and she sleeps on my chest. I'm glad to hear that they achieve deeper sleep as they get older. I can't imagine having to hold her forever. She's getting heavy!

My problem is that she hates the sling! Moby, Hotsling, Snuggli- we've tried them all. I'm going to keep trying and hopefully someday she'll like it.

Good luck mama and know that I'm right there with you!

Bree


----------



## swampangel (Feb 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~*~MamaJava~*~* 
Babies like motion....the uterus kept on hummin' and jigglin' and vibratin' when she was sleeping in there









That being said, it's good for them to have some good sleeps. Many mamas here have their babies nap in their slings, which is great if it works for you. I don't find it easy for me because I have a preschooler and toddler to pick up etc some of the time and I tend to bump into stuff a lot anyways (I'm just klutzy).

To get my baby to sleep for longer when it's a newborn, I make sure that the surface it's sleeping on is as comfy as possible. Flannel sheet over a mattress pad on a crib/cradle is good. I'll even securely tuck a thin fleece blanket right on the sheet to lay the baby down on, because it never feels cold. Then, tuck baby in nice and snug. They love that. And swaddle the baby! You have to imagine lying on a plain crib mattress with just a percale sheet between your angel soft cheek and nasty plastic, and you can imagine why they wake up! Additionally, once baby is laid down and tucked in, keep your hand on her for a minute. She'll fall into a deeper sleep thinking you're still there







.


Excellent suggestions! I would try all of these if I were you.

Having said that, both of my boys were the same and I think it's very normal. I found slinging the babes was the easiest way to go for those first few months. If it's nice outside, maybe going for a nice long walk would be nice for both of you. Have you tried a swing? My first loved it and the second hated it. It's worth a try...

Good luck! The newborn phase feels like forever when you're in it but it will fly by in no time.


----------



## Shazer (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks moms! I do use a sling for hours every day and she loves the motion. I guess it all boils down to me wanting my hands free for a while to fold laundry, do housework, etc. DD doesn't like the Moby wrap I have. She loves the traditional sling. It doesn't give me enough mobility. If only I had a third hand, she could sleep all day in the sling and we would both be happy.


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shazer* 
I guess it all boils down to me wanting my hands free for a while to fold laundry, do housework, etc. DD doesn't like the Moby wrap I have. She loves the traditional sling. It doesn't give me enough mobility. If only I had a third hand, she could sleep all day in the sling and we would both be happy.









You'll be able to do all that in a few months. She's still so very little.


----------



## swampangel (Feb 10, 2007)

Yes, the time will come soon enough where you'll have your hands free again. While you're in the middle of it, it can feel like you've been hijacked and will never get anything done again! But it will pass and this need for being held much of the day will shift.

Hang in there!


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

Have you tried laying her on her tummy? Most babies don't sleep well flat on their backs - it's "exposed" and can aggravate any gas/reflux pains, and it's plain just not comfortable. All three of mine were tummy sleepers from birth and slept very nicely! If the sling and other options don't work, give that a shot - you'll see immediate results, I'm sure!


----------

